# smoke stack...round or square?



## sskynrd (Oct 16, 2014)

Putting a 6" stack on my smoker and wondering if it makes a difference if its a round stack or square


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 17, 2014)

Just my opinion but so long as you use the correct cubic inches for you cooking chamber and firebox it can be heart shaped.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

